# It's got rough spots but it works well.



## mrsawdust (Aug 19, 2008)

Tim,
looks like a rugged piece of machinery. the price was certainly right. good luck with it.
mike


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice review. very informative. thank you!

looks like a you got a lot of jointer for the money.


----------



## Pankratio (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Tim! I've got this jointer and it's sitting in it's boxes in my garage. Tomorrow I'll be taking the plunge and attempting to set it up. Wish me luck!

Nic


----------



## pmf2000 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nic,

Good luck! Let me know your success with the fence.

Tim


----------



## Pankratio (Mar 18, 2009)

Howdy Tim!

The fence was, as in your case, a little skewed. Also, when I initially bolted the fence's bracket-etc up, the RHS (from the working side of the jointer) bolt/washer wouldn't sit flat against the cast iron ugliness that is that connection. I ending up grinding a bit of a flat into the washer in order to be able to really torque the bolt in.

That's when I saw just how skewed the fence is. All the adjustment in the world won't seem to move the fence anywhere nearer than 1/2 out of parallel from the table. It's not terrible, but not good either.

I'm currently machining a tapered iron shim to make 100% contact between the two mating surfaces, going from 1/8 to 1/32.

I would somewhat prefer to simply grind down the mating surface on the fence's assemble, both to make it easier to reinstall (without a silly shim) and I think it would be more stable overall if it wasn't hanging out that extra 1/8, even if my shim is perfect. It looks like there's plenty of clearance around the belt, etc to make it's reach-out a little less. I'm just not quite that confident I could make a perfect mating surface out of it.

And boy, were you ever right about the tensioning! That adjustment was a nightmare. My partner in crime scraped of a layer and a half of skin reaching inside that exhaust port!

There is another thing - I've got a jointer now, all set up and green, wired in and everything, and I have a part left over? It's this little rod with some clips on the end. I'll snap a picture of it when I'm home tonight. Perhaps you could tell me what it's for?

Many thanks, and yes, I referred to my indianuity and your blog much more than that lousy manual.

Take care,

Nic

edit - I got mine from KMS also. Their forklift was out-of-commission (we vancouverites get all scared whenever we see a few snowflakes) so had to lift the table of the thing onto my roofrack by hand. The guys in the shop at KMS are pretty knowledgeable, but the younger folk that run the warehouse have a lot to learn about customer service!


----------

